#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Night before an Exam or the night before the result of the Exam??

## Sakshi Dutta

Which brings goosbumps to your tummy...Which according to you is more dangerous!??

Drop in your comments..:l_tickle:  :Laie_3:





  Similar Threads: Night vision car Automatic night lamp with morning alarm seminar report/pdf/ppt download Pic microcontroller based automatic night lamp with morning alarm. Pdf on Night Vision Technology Required Night Vision Technology PDF PPT Seminar Report & Presentation

----------


## Saumya

Definitly night b4 the results of d exams was more terrifying!

----------


## shailendra

bfore exam bhagwan mujhe utha le... examke bad  phir se wapas bhej de........ :):  before result "jane kya hoga rama re jane kya hoga maula"...... :): :tatice_06:

----------


## Saumya

> bfore exam bhagwan mujhe utha le... examke bad  phir se wapas bhej de........ before result "jane kya hoga rama re jane kya hoga maula"......:tatice_06:


Aptly put...almost all of us hv this kind of jitters!

----------


## PsP

OFC, Night before results.

----------


## vrishtisingh

> Which brings goosbumps to your tummy...Which according to you is more dangerous!??
> 
> Drop in your comments..:l_tickle:  :Laie_3:


Before exams....

Oh GOD!!!! from tomorrow my exams are started....oh GOD,  "ab kya hoga, He prabhu mere sar par musibto ka pahaad toot pda hai...meri gardan pe talvar latak rhi hai...bhagvan is baar bacha lo...pakka ....agle semester me starting se hi daily padhai karugi......bus plz is bar aap bacha lo...."


Before result declaration...."Heart beat increases like I just finished a  Mairathan..........Oh GOD result achchha aayye bus..........sabse jyada mere hi marks aaaye keval. bus................mai hi top kru..............."

----------


## SANDEEP NEGI

Paper Se Darr nhi lagta sahab Bt Result se lagta hai....

----------

